# Oakley Sunglasses discount?



## Jim (Aug 3, 2009)

Who here gets a discount from them? 8) 

Looking at the Oakley Polarized Flak Jacket XLJ. 12-903?

Jet Black with the Black Iridium Polarized lens.

https://oakley.com/pd/4672


Anyone have these? How do they fit?

They also have fishing specific models: https://oakley.com/pd/5716


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow....You better hope its a big discount. That price is steep! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Wow....You better hope its a big discount. That price is steep! :shock:



yes, 50% off :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a pair of $300 Revos sitting at the bottom of the Quabbin reservoir..........next to my wedding ring! :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jim said:


> I have a pair of $300 Revos sitting at the bottom of the Quabbin reservoir..........next to my wedding ring! :LOL2:



Ouch! #-o :LOL2:


----------



## stinkynathan (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you in law enforcement or the military? A lot of people don't know that Oakley has a website that caters specifically to us 8) I just ordered a pair of polarized Gascans the other day at WAAAAY cheaper than I could ever hope for at any other vendor.

www.usstandardissue.com


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2009)

stinkynathan said:


> Are you in law enforcement or the military? A lot of people don't know that Oakley has a website that caters specifically to us 8) I just ordered a pair of polarized Gascans the other day at WAAAAY cheaper than I could ever hope for at any other vendor.
> 
> https://www.usstandardissue.com



I don't think they have the Flak Jacket XLJ? Anyway of checking? My cousin is a cop and I can have him order them for me.


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2009)

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=75#

looks like they have them but they dont list a price


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2009)

redbug said:


> https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=75#
> 
> looks like they have them but they dont list a price



Saw that pair, I dont think those ones are polarized. My Cousin is creating an account with them so we will see what they say.


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2009)

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=75#
> ...


if you check the lens tint on the boottom they have other choices


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah the ones I am looking for are model 12-903.

I am hoping they have them and are just not online.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 5, 2009)

According to my LE contact that showed me that site, what you see is what they offer. They don't offer the "fashion" style frames and lenses (regardless of what the lens selector on there said, he asked). They are pretty much strictly function glasses for LE and military.


Jim, my brother in law has a pair of the 12-904 (rootbeer/gold iridium)

They are the brown color contrast lens that should be fantastic for fishing. I couldn't believe my eyes when I put them on. I want a pair bad but I can't swing that for a pair. Those glasses are what set me on the hunt and got me into contact with the gentleman that I PM'd you about.

I think I would have to buy a pair of these if I was going to spend $195 on a pair:


----------



## stinkynathan (Aug 5, 2009)

Jim said:


> Yeah the ones I am looking for are model 12-903.
> 
> I am hoping they have them and are just not online.



You're pretty much limited to matte black frames with gray lenses on that site. The lens selector on the bottom is there just to give you an idea of how the different lenses affect your view.

The SI Flak Jacket XLJ (Matte Black Frame/Grey Lens) with case would run you $70 if you could buy from the site. They have a pretty stern-sounding warning about not buying things for other people and not reselling. They've provided me with ridiculously good prices and service (free shipping and I've heard they're FAST), so I'm not planning on crossing that line; other people may have different thoughts on the matter. My matte black/grey Gascans were $92 with a separate hard case and free shipping. They should be here tomorrow or the next day; I can snap a picture or two when they show up.

I wish I would have seen the glass black Gascans with the flag logo before I ordered mine. I really like those things, and it would have been worth the extra cost of separate polarized lenses since they don't come polarized....oh well...if these get dropped in the drink, I'll order them.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 8, 2009)

They are some bad arse lookin glasses. I gotta get me a pair....


----------



## stinkynathan (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my Gascans and Ballistic case today. I've never owned polarized lenses before. These things are the sharpest glasses I've ever used. I love them.

I ordered them on August 2 and they got here today, but included in that time was a bit of credit card fraud unrelated to this purchase that required me to call and put them on a different card.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd love to get a sharp-looking pair of "go fast" sunglasses, but the cost of getting my bifocal prescription in them is _way_ beyond my wallet, especially when my prescription seems to change every couple of years.


----------

